# Altima engine swap help



## ssbums (Apr 11, 2007)

Just acquired a 98 Altima. It's a 300K car (super clean and well maintained, just a ton of highway miles) with a broken timing chain. I am going to swap out the motor with a low mileage unit. A couple of questions:

1.) I am going to replace the clutch while I am in there. What about the flywheel?
2.) Anything else I should do while I have the motor out?
3.) Can you pull the motor from the top or do I have to drop it from underneath the car as the manuals indicate? Just looking for the easiest option. I have a cherry picker but no good transmission jack...seems like that is what I need if I have to drop it from underneath...hope my jack and jack stands can get the car high enough!

Any suggestions appreciated. I've done a lot of work over the years on domestic cars but have never owned an import. If this were a small block Chevy, I could do it with my eyes closed!

Thanks!


----------



## Brianz01Altima (Jan 17, 2007)

You can pull the engine from the top, but you should remove the trans first. And since you will have it out I would replace the clutch and flywheel, you can get the clutch kit and flywheel at many online nissan parts dealers for about $360 plus shipping. Also I would recommend nissan genuine parts, as I learned the hard way that aftermarket parts do not work well.........


----------

